
Einstein’s most effective life hack wasn’t about productivity - NinjaX
https://qz.com/work/1494627/einstein-on-the-only-productivity-tip-youll-ever-need-to-know/
======
everdev
> Simply block out a few minutes each day to be alone and do nothing at all.
> By doing so, you’ll tap into your inner genius and uncover the most
> effective ways to take action.

Sounds like a productivity hack to me.

~~~
gralx
The author is describing mindfulness[1] in that quote. The author also
produces no evidence Einstein ever practised or espoused it, besides Einstein
saying cruises are conducive to uninterrupted thought and work. The violin
example sounds apocryphal, and even if true, it is also not an example of
"doing nothing".

Clickbait.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mindfulness](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mindfulness)

~~~
orev
I think the concept can be applied in context at a broader level. In
Einstein’s time, there was no Internet full of distractions, apps,
notifications, email, etc, and TV and radio was there but not nearly as
compelling as it is today. So one could argue that the activity of sitting
around thinking about nothing for a while (aka being bored) was baked into the
normal daily experience. It’s only in modern times do we need to invent the
“activity” of mindfulness to regain that pattern.

------
starbeast
See also Rich Hickey's, 'Hammock Driven Development' \-
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f84n5oFoZBc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f84n5oFoZBc)

------
marsrover
I have a young daughter and the last year of walking around with her in the
dark while I try to put her to sleep has lead to me thinking of and
understanding things that always seemed a lot more complicated than they are.

If she’s crying I don’t get any thinking done but those 30 or so minutes after
she’s fallen asleep and I’m still walking have become very productive in their
own way.

------
adestefan
I don’t think that people who look at Einstein as a loner in present times.
Even today it’s well known that people like Bill Gates and John Carmack will
take time away from it allot think and learn new things.

